# Check out this goat management software!



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

Now, I havent used this yet or know much about it. I just ran across it and thought it looked interesting!! Has anyone used this or heard about it? I am going to give it a try!!

http://www.easykeeper.net/


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

If they ever get out of beta it will be an amazing product!! I use it.


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh, what does beta mean? sorry if that's a stupid question, I don't much about computers or programs


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Its not a stupid question we all have to learn somewhere. Beta means it is not the compleat fleshed out version of the product. Kind of like a draft letter. It still has improvement that need to be made.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I would love to try it out but u need an invitation it says


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Has anyone emailed them to get a code to try it out? I wanted to but my computer didnt trust the site, I wanted to check to make sure it was safe. 

Looks awesome! I'd love to try it out, and I'd probably pay for it too, when/if they get the full version up and running


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I have emailed them a few minutes ago to get code and waiting for a code so we shall see...if I get one I will let you know!


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I just called them and talked to the owner. She gave me a code first convo I had with her. Sorry I wasn't ignoring you about the beta question. I hadn't noticed there were replies. You already got your answer though


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Is the code single use? Just that I'd like to try it but my computer wont let me follow the link for the email ... if anyone could share a code with me, or the email so I can contact her, that would be awesome!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

the only email address I see Keren is [email protected]


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

I use kintraks it works really well.


----------



## villager (Sep 8, 2010)

In Malawi, Africa, and using Firefox I cannot access that link

http://www.easykeeper.net/

Seems someone in Oz also has a problem.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I use kintraks for my rabbits...but I kind of want this for the goats!
It wouldn't let me sign up. :/ I think I will email them.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I emailed them and received a long email basically saying this

we are interested in having folks sign up now and participate in our "beta" program. We currently have over 130 herds using the application and giving us feedback on what they like, don't like, any issues that they find, and features they would like to see included. In exchange for that valuable feedback we are offering a free lifetime subscription, rather than a limited-time trial version, to the full version as our way of saying "thank you". 


So right now they are only taking people in their beta group to try it and give opinions on it, stuff to add and take away..So call and email and you get free lifetime subscription


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I'd love to have you join the beta team. If you are interested, please go to www.easykeeper.net, click the "get free trial" link and enter the promo code "webbeta" to get to the sign-up page. Since EasyKeeper is hosted on the web there is nothing to download. Once you've signed up you'll be able to access your records anytime, from any computer, by going to the website and clicking the "Log in" link at the upper right of the page

that was also in the email..not sure if the promo code would work for anyone else...but worth a try??


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

It seems to have worked for me and says "As our gift of appreciation for your early involvement, you will enjoy a free lifetime basic subscription." Yay!!


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

thank you guys so much for looking into this! I didnt have time the past few days to really get into it, but im so glad yall did! I emailed them also, so hopefully i will get a reply soon!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Awesome, thanks guys I'm going to have a go


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

So far I like it...would like more features, but I know they are working on it and so far so good :thumb:


----------



## villager (Sep 8, 2010)

Earlier I remarked that from outside North America I could not access the EasyKeeper website. Twelve hours later I managed to get through.

Unfortunately, EasyKeeper is not for me. They say:

"Access your data *anywhere you have an internet connection*. This also means there are no downloads, and upgrades are free."

Using that program can only be useful where there is a reliable internet connection, which I do not have. To me it would be far better to have the program and my data in my own PC, that way I could always be sure to have access to it.


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

Kintraks has a free trial for download http://www.kintraks.com/ I liked it enough to purchase it and it's cheap. When I purchased it he gave me another key to give to a friend so they received a free version. He is constantly doing upgrades and I like that I can enter a 7 generation pedigree and convert it to html to use on my website. It has a feature that lets you know if you are linebreeding what the percentage of inbreeding is. I track all health info for each goat and if the goat is sold the buyer gets a print out. I also track my breedings and kiddings with it.


----------



## easykeeper (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi there,

We have been so busy with coding and adding features that there hasn't been much time to spend on forums. Easykeeper has been launched to the public and anyone wanting to try it out without obligation can visit www.easykeeper.net

A big thanks to all of you in the beta group that helped shape the product. Be sure and drop us a line through the website and let us know what you think about the app.

Dave Benjamin
VP Business Development


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

easykeeper is awesome! I use it and LOVE it! would recomend it!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll need to check it out...sounds like it would simplify things


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

it does! and last I talked to them they were gonna add email reminders to meds and stuff. They had to work on other things first though


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I love easykeeper! It actually helps me stay a little more organized. lol.


----------

